# Gewässer in der Nähe vom Hjorundfjord??



## bjoernderjaeger (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen....

Fahren nächsten Donnerstag an den Hjorundfjord in der Nähe von Trandal... Gibt es dort ein paar Seen an die wir gehen könnten bei schlechtem Wetter?

LG

Björn


----------



## Lachs75 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Gewässer in der Nähe vom Hjorundfjord??*

Hallo Björn,
ich wäre Dir dankbar wenn Du mir ein paar Informationen (Wetter, Fang,...) nach Deiner Rückkehr zukommen lassen könntest, denn ich fahre am 17. August auch an den *Hjorundfjord *nach Trandal. Es ist bereits das 3. mal für mich nach 2002 und 2004.
Viele Grüße aus der Eifel
Björn


----------

